# Classic Bodybuilders thread



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

*Post your pics of the great bodybuilders of the past.......*







Freddy Ortiz


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Pat Neve


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve Michalik


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't see any pictures.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Don Howorth


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

God
*Only 19 in this pic and 100% natural*


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Vic Seipke





















Vic Seipke was born April 23, 1932. Height 5' 10", Weight 195. Competed over 25 years. Contests include:

1951: Mr. Michigan, 1st
1952: Mr. America, 7th
1953: Mr. America, 11th
1953: Mr. North America, 5th
1954: Mr. Mid America, 1st
1955: Junior Mr. America, 1st
1955: Mr. America, 3rd
1956: Mr. America, 5th
1962: Mr. America, 5th
1976: Mr. America-Masters, 1st
1976: Mr. America, 7th
1977: Master Mr. Universe, 2nd
1977: Mr. America, 11th


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I can't see any pictures.


The f-ing website is like Tripod.....the pics disappear after you post them....I had to go and find some on other sites....hope they work now??


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2005)

great pics!  Freddy Ortiz has a killer physique.  I thought Bill Pearl always looked good.  Bob Paris was also really underated IMO (maybe it was just the whole being a gay BB'er in that time thing...I don't know).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The f-ing website is like Tripod.....the pics disappear after you post them....I had to go and find some on other sites....hope they work now??


 Yea, exept for God's pictures. Unless you didn't post those on purpose to be ironic about there being no God.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 25, 2005)

Never mind, god works now.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Chuck Sipes
Born: 8/22/32 Died: 2/24/93
Height: 5'9-1/2"
Weight: 220 lbs.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Bob Birdsong










with Frank Richards and Tony Pearson


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

Boyer Coe




















*over 50 in this pic*


----------



## musclepump (Oct 25, 2005)

Arnold natural at 19?

 Ha.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Arnold natural at 19?
> 
> Ha.


Yep  
Prove that he isn't


----------



## musclepump (Oct 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yep
> Prove that he isn't


 Prove that he was


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Prove that he was


Your just jealous that he looked better at 16 then you do at 25


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your just jealous that he looked better at 16 then you do at 25


now it's sixteen?!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

What a rediculous argument.  Arnold wasnt natural at 19, no way.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What a rediculous argument.  Arnold wasnt natural at 19, no way.


The only reason I posted that was because I knew musclepump would jump all over it     
he took the bait and now I can enjoy


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Jack Delinger Stats
** Titles
          o Mr. America 1949
          o Mr. Universe 1956 
    * Height
          o 5'6" *


----------



## musclepump (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The only reason I posted that was because I knew musclepump would jump all over it
> he took the bait and now I can enjoy







 Jumping!






 All over it!





 I got it!

 I like how everything stupid Foreman posts becomes what he "intended" to post after he's called on it. When your mom caught you masturbating in her underwear as a child, did you say, "Oh, I meant for you to catch me. You took the bait, Mom. Now I can, uh, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Jumping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*All too easy*


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

*Remember him in Pumping Iron???*
 Roger Callard





*rember this goofy add in Muscle and Fitness about 25 years ago??*




*Roger and Denny Gable....another guy in Pumping Iron*


----------



## musclepump (Oct 26, 2005)

Right back atcha, brother!


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Right back atcha, brother!


Thats very violent, you might want to talk to somebody about the emotions you are feeling inside.................before it's too late.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats very violent, you might want to talk to somebody about the emotions you are feeling inside.................before it's too late.


It's way beyond too late.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Chris Dickerson Mr Olympia 1982


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

*
Dave Draper*


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Pete Grymkowski


----------



## musclepump (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pete Grymkowski


That looks painful.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That looks painful.


 yeah I wonder how his shoulders are fairing these days.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> yeah I wonder how his shoulders are fairing these days.


I saw one of them at Golds Venice about 3 years ago....He was about 220-230 and ripped.....still with his fucked up haircut from the late 80's


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)

zane's vaccuum was my favorite pose of all time.....

 THere is also the world's fattest cat


----------



## musclepump (Oct 26, 2005)

Zane = Second best Mr. O ever


----------



## buffguy82 (Oct 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> That looks painful.



That looks more like 365 not 320.  Those look like 25's on the side of the 3 45lbs plates.


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

Bob Paris


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

Danny Padilla











 Titles Won:
??? 1975 ABBA Mr. USA

??? 1976 IFBB Mr. America (Short)

??? 1977 IFBB Mr. America

??? 1977 IFBB Mr. Universe (Ltwt.)

??? 1978 IFBB USA vs. The World (Ltwt.)


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

Kalman Szkalak

 Titles Won:
??? 1976 AAU Mr. California

??? 1976 AAU Mr. America

??? 1977 IFBB Mr. USA

??? 1977 IFBB Mr. Universe (Hvywt.)


----------



## musclepump (Oct 27, 2005)

Was Bob Paris the gay one?


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Was Bob Paris the gay one?


Was and still is....


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

Scott Wilson

















Competitive History Year 	Competition 	Placing
*1974 	AAU Mr. California 	1st*
1975 	AAU Mr. America 	6th
1975 	AAU Mr. America 	Medium, 3rd
*1976 	WBBG Pro Mr. America 	1st*
1978 	NBA Natural Mr. America 	Professional, 5th
1979 	NBA Natural Mr. America 	Professional, 3rd
1980 	IFBB Mr. International 	Heavyweight, 2nd
*1981 	IFBB Canada Pro Cup 	7th
1981 	IFBB Mr. International 	Heavyweight & Overall, 1st*
1983 	IFBB Grand Prix Denver 	6th
*1983 	IFBB Grand Prix Portland 	1st*
1983 	IFBB World Pro Championships 	5th
1984 	IFBB Canada Pro Cup 	6th
1984 	IFBB World Grand Prix 	6th
1984 	IFBB World Pro Championships 	9th
1985 	IFBB Night of Champions 	14th
1986 	IFBB Los Angeles Pro Championships 	10th
1986 	IFBB World Pro Championships 	12th
1987 	IFBB Night of Champions 	Did Not Place
1988 	IFBB Grand Prix US Pro 	4th
1988 	IFBB Niagara Falls Pro Invitational 	8th
1988 	IFBB World Pro Championships 	6th
1994 	IFBB Master's Mr. Olympia 	11th
1998 	NABF North Carolina Super Natural 	Heavyweight, 2nd
1999 	IFBB Master's Mr. Olympia 	10th
2000 	IFBB Master's Mr. Olympia 	8th


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

Bertil Fox


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2005)

This is bar none the best thread you have made


----------



## musclepump (Oct 27, 2005)

Holy crap! Those arms on Bertil Fox are unreal!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 27, 2005)

look really watered up


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2005)

Bill Pearl is my favorite.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 28, 2005)

Bill Pearl had some thick triceps


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

Jeff King


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2005)

No doubt, and his delts weren't lagging either.  He had thick, deep, full-bodied muscles.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

Robby Robinson


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

Intermission


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 28, 2005)

so foreman who do you think has the sickest vascularity of all time?


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so foreman who do you think has the sickest vascularity of all time?


All time????? Don't know.....but up to 1984 it was this guy by about a mile


----------



## BCC (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> God
> *Only 19 in this pic and 100% natural*




In "Fantastic:The Life of Arnold Schwarzenegger" it is stated he was introduced to and began taking steroids at age 15. Although it also claims he cycled responsibly throughout his career.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> so foreman who do you think has the sickest vascularity of all time?




I think Jim Quinn had some sick vascularity!  Rich Gaspari too.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2005)

Gaspari


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> In "Fantastic:The Life of Arnold Schwarzenegger" it is stated he was introduced to and began taking steroids at age 15. Although it also claims he cycled responsibly throughout his career.


I know ( from the dramatic change from 17 to 18) he juced at late 17 or early 18 anything else is just speculation....from unauthorized biography's..


----------



## musclepump (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *
> Dave Draper*




Dave Draper is absolutely cool in those pictures.  He's got a pretty cool website as well, though there tends to be rather too much praying going on.........

http://www.davedraper.com/forum/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/Home


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Was Bob Paris the gay one?


and his biggest fan is Jay Cutler, I don't know what that says


----------



## Nick+ (Oct 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> and his biggest fan is Jay Cutler, I don't know what that says




Isn't Jay Cutler married? (to a woman?) 

http://www.jaycutler.com/sub/biography.htm


OK Maybe he's not married, but he's got a girlfriend.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bertil Fox




The man with the biggest, fullest, overall best shaped chest in ifbb history.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Isn't Jay Cutler married? (to a woman?)


Yes he is, I'm just kiddin with him, he's a very nice guy and a great bodybuilder, but he did say that he was  bob's biggest fan.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Oct 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> The man with the biggest, fullest, overall best shaped chest in ifbb history.



don't be so dramatic   

his chest looks good but i've seen better


----------



## Nick+ (Oct 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yes he is, I'm just kiddin with him, he's a very nice guy and a great bodybuilder, but he did say that he was  bob's biggest fan.



Hmmm!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

*Ken Waller*

MR. UNIVERSE

1975









Ken Waller
Born: 3/20/42
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 230 lbs.

Comments: "While Ken was a dominant champion throughout the early 70's, he may best be remembered as the 'villain' role he portrayed in Pumping Iron. Before bodybuilding Ken had played pro football in the Canadian League. Ken's calf development still ranks among the all-time best."

*Titles Won:
??? 1969 AAU Jr. Mr. USA

??? 1969 AAU Jr. Mr. USA (Most Muscular)

??? 1969 AAU Mr. USA

??? 1969 AAU Mr. USA (Most Muscular)

??? 1970 AAU Mr. World

??? 1971 IFBB Mr. America

??? 1971 IFBB Mr. International (Tall)

??? 1971 NABBA Mr. Universe

??? 1972 IFBB Mr. International

??? 1973 IFBB Mr. World

??? 1973 NABBA World Championships

??? 1975 IFBB Mr. Universe

??? 1976 IFBB Mr. Olympia (Tall)
*























This last one is Ken Waller, Lou ferrigno and Mike Katz


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

*Mike Katz*



























Here check this site, Katz gives his opinion about some boybuilders that are on top right now, like coleman and cutler and a few more.
http://www.fitnessatlantic.com/Mike-Katz.htm


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> don't be so dramatic
> 
> his chest looks good but i've seen better



The pictures do not do justice to his chest, his chest was HUGE!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 29, 2005)

*Eugen Sandow*







The most famous physique champion 100 years ago, indeed perhaps the first
modern bodybuilder was Eugen Sandow. Born Friederich Wilhelm Mueller on
April 2, 1867. He began his career as a sideshow "strongman". Early in life,
and with the help of showman Florenz Ziegfeld, Sandow decided it wasn't
enough to simply demonstrate his strength, but to actually display his muscular
physique as though it were a work of art. He soon made his "Muscle Displays"
the main feature of a Vaudeville stage show and at the Chicago Worlds Fair.
Sandow evenually would build a series of gyms across Europe, America, and
other points of the world. He developed a successful mail order business.
He wrote several popular books on bodybuilding and health. He was one of
the first to advocate free-school lunches for children, pre-natal care for
women, and donated generously to charity and to the London Olympics. Friend
of Thomas Edison, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, and the King of England, Sandow
was a legend in his own time. He died in 1925. The Mr. Olympia contest uses
a statue of Sandow as it's trophy. Sandow is buried in an unmarked grave
at Putney Vale Cemetery in England by request of his wife. David L. Chapman
is Sandow's biographer. (bio by R. Christian Anderson, Ph.D.)
Search Amazon.com for Eugen Sandow


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *Eugen Sandow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
This post is great...


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Samir Bannout
*Mr. Olympia 1983*





Samir Bannout - Mr. Olympia - 1983
Born: Nov 7, 1955, Beirut, Lebanon
Nickname:  The Lion of Lebanon. 

Three months before Christmas 1983, Samir Bannout flexed his ???decorated??? lumbar region in Munich, West Germany, for the IFBB Mr. Olympia judges.  Since then, the high definition found in a muscular lower back has been called a ???Christmas tree???. Known as the ???Lion of Lebanon??? because of his birthplace (Beirut), Samir roared into America in 1974 and settled first in Detroit.  In that city, he was crowned 1978 Mr. Michigan.  In 1979, he won the Best in the World event and the light-heavyweight division of the IFBB World Amateur Champhips. The latter win bequeathed him an IFBB pro card, and he made his debut (also in 1979) at the Canada Pro Cup, by which time he had moved to Venice, California.  Bannout???s IFBB pro career spanned 53 contests; his 11 attempts at the IFBB Mr. Olympia are a record among those who have won the title ??? as he did in 1983. His last win was the 1990 IFBB Pittsburgh Pro Invitational, and the final sighting of Samir in contest mode was at the 1996 IFBB Masters Olympia where he finished in sixth place.  His pro career had endured for 17 years. The Lion always was and still is renowned as one of bodybuilding???s more entertaining characters. His ability to mix quotes with poses never left the industry???s writers disappointed. In 1997 Samir married Randa, a young lady from Lebanon. Today, Samir lives in Los Angeles with his wife and two children and pursues several business interests, including the marketing of a supplement company.

1996 Masters Olympia - 6th
1994 Grand Prix Spain - 12th
1994 Grand Prix Germany - 13th
1994 Grand Prix England - 15th
1993 San Jose Pro - 10th
1993 Ironman Pro - 13th
*1989 Arnold Classic - 4th*
1988 Mr. Olympia - 8th
*1983 Mr. Olympia - 1st*
1981 Mr. Olympia - 9th


----------



## musclepump (Oct 29, 2005)

Samir trains at my gym when he's in the area. Real nice guy.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd never heard of Bertil Fox before this thread.  For a really massive guy, his physique is great.  He doesn't just look big, he looks like he can throw around some weight.

Some others not already mentioned that I appreciate:

Flex Wheeler - This guy had amazing symmetry:












Serge Nubret - Another guy with a physique that portrays power and strength:











http://www.briansdriveintheater.com/hercules/sergenubret10.jpg


Wheeler and Nubret together - Wheeler looks particularly impressive:







Sergio Olivia - One of the first truly massive guys:












Mariusz Pudzianowski - Okay, he's not a bodybuilder, but damn if he couldn't be:


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2005)

Mariusz is my hero!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mariusz is my hero!




defenitly cooler than any BB'er IMO.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> defenitly cooler than any BB'er IMO.



What does he know?  He doesn't read Muscle & Fitness magazine!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 31, 2005)

Pudzianowski is one big mofo!!!!
I've seen that guy out here a lot, he's dong all of these strongman contests in my beloved country, he's really big, and he stays in shape also( unlike some of the other strongman competitors  )


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Jusup Wilkosz
Born:
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 220 lbs.

Comments: "Jusup was a favorite of the magazines in the early 80's with his Mentzer-like mass and German heritage. He and German-speaking Arnold were training partners during Arnold's 1980 comeback."

Titles Won:
??? 1979 German Championships

??? 1979 IFBB World Amateur Championships

??? 1980 IFBB Pro Mr. Universe

??? 1980 IFBB World Pro Championships


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

Bodybuilder and actor Reg Lewis was born in Niles, California, on January 23, 1936. He began bodybuilding at a young age, winning his first title at age 17. Reg Lewis jump-started his film career with the assistance of Mae West. In 1954, Miss West enlisted a gym-full of bodybuilders (including Lewis, Mickey Hargitay, Gordon Mitchell, and Dan Vadis) and took them and her act on a tour of nightclubs to various cities across the nation. West's male revue created a sensation; according to Gordon Mitchell, the show and the men were a big hit with the all-female audiences. Lewis often acted as an escort for Miss West, taking her to film premieres, nightclub openings, and other high-profile events throughout the 1950s, 1960s, and 1970s. And Lewis appears in West's last film, Sextette (1978).


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome pic!  I love the powerful and sleek build here.
Just what I want to look like, just toned down a little.


----------



## GFR (Nov 17, 2005)

Roy Callender
Born: 8/24/40
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 220 lbs.

Comments: "Like Al Beckles, Roy is from Barbados. Roy was incredibly thick and well balanced. He hit his all time best at the 1981 Mr. Olympia when he was 41. Many felt he should have won the show that night."

Titles Won:
??? 1977 CBBF Canadian Championships

??? 1977 IFBB Mr. International (Hvywt)

??? 1977 IFBB Mr. Universe (Mdwt)

??? 1978 IFBB Pro Universe

??? 1979 IFBB Canada Diamond Pro Cup

??? 1979 IFBB Vancouver Grand Prix

??? 1979 IFBB Pro Universe

??? 1979 IFBB Pro World Championships


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

*Casey Viator*


*Frank Zane*


*The Man, Mike Mentzer*


----------



## redflash (Feb 1, 2006)

*Bringing it all back!!*

What a great thread - mods, why isn't it a sticky??

There's a whole bunch of guys here who did nothing for me - either too blocky or weak legs or something else, but

Bob Paris
Serge Nubret
Bertil Fox
all had something special (and it's different for each) that inspired me to lift and keep lifting; I guess they all had balance, symmetry and size in different mixes.  I can imagine "ordinary" people thinking they were freaks but still being able to see the beauty of the developed human body; I'm not sure today's top guys would get the same reaction as some are like cartoons they are so extreme.

Inspirational stuff, though - a great thread.

Flash


----------



## mrmark (Feb 4, 2006)

Franco Columbu

Born in Sardinia, Columbu first engaged in the sport of boxing.  He met Arnold Schwarzenegger in Munich in 1965 and was labelled as Schwarzenegger???s sidekick.  In 1969, he followed Arnie to California and they became bodybuilding???s main duo, but all friendship ceased whenever they were vying for the same title, although Columbu never beat Schwarzenegger. Columbu won the 1970 IFBB Mr. Europe and IFBB Mr. Universe titles, the 1971 IFBB Mr. World, and later took the lightweight class at the 1974 and 1975 IFBB Mr. Olympia before winning the overall in 1976. In 1977, Columbu broke his left leg while grappling with a refrigerator during the World???s Strongest Man contest.  

However, this Sardinian refused to be canned ??? with phenomenal fortitude, he began a rehab program using his skills as a chiropractor and, after Schwarzenegger???s 1980 IFBB Mr. Olympia comeback victory in Sydney, Columbu made his own comeback by taking the 1981 IFBB Mr. Olympia title. It would be his final competition.

massive deadlifts





and his awesome back


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> What a great thread - mods, why isn't it a sticky??
> 
> There's a whole bunch of guys here who did nothing for me - either too blocky or weak legs or something else, but
> 
> ...


 
Foreman is an inspiration to all of us. I can't go through life without him.


----------



## fufu (Feb 10, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> Franco Columbu
> 
> Born in Sardinia, Columbu first engaged in the sport of boxing.  He met Arnold Schwarzenegger in Munich in 1965 and was labelled as Schwarzenegger???s sidekick.  In 1969, he followed Arnie to California and they became bodybuilding???s main duo, but all friendship ceased whenever they were vying for the same title, although Columbu never beat Schwarzenegger. Columbu won the 1970 IFBB Mr. Europe and IFBB Mr. Universe titles, the 1971 IFBB Mr. World, and later took the lightweight class at the 1974 and 1975 IFBB Mr. Olympia before winning the overall in 1976. In 1977, Columbu broke his left leg while grappling with a refrigerator during the World???s Strongest Man contest.
> 
> ...




I read that he pulled a 720 lb dead lift in competition. Amazing at under 200 lbs. more than x3 bodyweight!


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

*1973*


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (Feb 26, 2006)

Who's that guy in the middle holding the board?  Dave something?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Who's that guy in the middle holding the board? Dave something?


 
Draper.


----------



## GFR (Mar 2, 2006)

Ronnie


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 2, 2006)

lol haaaaaaaa that pic of ronnie is amd funny serge nebret is SIIIIIICK LOOKING did he win ne thing thats sickest body ive ever seen it doesnt look blocky at all sick


----------



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

*Brian Buchanan







*


----------



## GFR (Apr 20, 2006)

*Gunnar Rosbo











*


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Brian Buchanan has the most delevoped v taper I have ever seen. Along with the smallest waist. Why have I never heard of him?!


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 20, 2006)

Most of these guys look infinitely better than the tubs of meat today like Ronnie Coleman


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2006)

Born 1953
          Los Angeles, California, USA​ ​ Lisa Lyon competed only once in her brief bodybuilding career, but what she lacked in competitive longevity, she more than made up for in helping the women???s side of the sport gain initial media attention.​ Lyon studied art at the University of California at Los Angeles, and became accomplished in kendo, the Japanese art of fencing. It was her need of added upper-body strength for kendo that brought her to weight training and, eventually, bodybuilding.​ After winning the first IFBB Women???s World Pro Bodybuilding Championships in Los Angeles on June 16, 1979, Lyon immediately became a one-woman media-relations activist on behalf of the sport. She appeared in all the bodybuilding publications of the time and was featured in many magazines outside the world of fitness and muscle.​ She made the rounds on the television talk shows and wrote a book on weight training for women titled Lisa Lyon???s Body Magic, which was published in 1981. Although Lyon briefly served as unofficial chairperson for women???s bodybuilding in its infancy, her fondest desire was to explore bodybuilding as an artistic medium.​ Elevating bodybuilding to the level of fine art, Lyon was photographed by the likes of Helmut Newton and Robert Mapplethorpe, and was the first female bodybuilder to appear in Playboy (October 1980).​ ​


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2006)

*Carla Dunlap*


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

She looks great


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Thats a cool contraption.. wonder where you could get one at?


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats a cool contraption.. wonder where you could get one at?


It's called a "arm blaster" I had one when I was younger .


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's called a "arm blaster" I had one when I was younger .



They actually have a few at my gym.


----------



## Gordo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wouldn't curling with your back to a wall pretty much work the same way?

http://www.armblaster.com/


----------



## GForeman (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 16, 2006)

What the hell's this GForeman shit? And...... Down with the canine club! Can you think of a(as in single) dog that could take on a Siberian Tiger? Didn't think so.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What the hell's this GForeman shit? And...... Down with the canine club! Can you think of a(as in single) dog that could take on a Siberian Tiger? Didn't think so.


I think youre days are numbered pussy


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> I think youre days are numbered pussy



We'll see about that.


----------



## GFR (Sep 16, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> I think youre days are numbered pussy


ROFLLAWLx400,000,000


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

*A Local Hero*

This is one of my heros, local legend 


ROY PERROT 

1968 Mr. Universe

and other titles


He let me take pics of his photo book.

See if you can spot the other greats in some of his pics!

x
x
x

T

ROY PERROT


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

x
x
x


z
z
zzzzzzzz


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> x
> x
> x
> 
> ...



Are you always so witty and charming? 

Ok a few more!

Roy Perrot and a young Arnie



x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

Roy Perrot and Frank Zane

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

Roy Perrot and Bertil Fox and a few more pics

x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

*old school gyms*

Roy still owns a gym not far from me, The Estuary.

It is as old school as he is! 

Sorry about the photo quality, all these pics are from my mobile/cellular phone

x
x
x

T

I had to take pics at the time, it was so amazing, just thought I would share them.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

Lads still train there, and they sort of manage it themselves.

Roy is nearly 70, and he still comes in to train, amazing man! 

x
x
x

T

Pics are so dark as it was one of my first visits and I couldn't find the light switch, gym is in the basement


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

The ultimate British Bulldog himself, the sweat and the glory


DORIAN YATES 


X
X
X

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

Dorian Yates  


X
X
X

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

Dorian Yates 


My favs


x
x
x

T


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 17, 2006)

This is also a quality pic, comparing a few bodybuilder's backs

Of course, Dorian is one of them 

x
x
x

T


----------

